# First Shark...



## FishHeadAg (Jul 14, 2009)

We were trying to pick up our last AJ and accidentally hooked this guy. Fought him for an hour, got him all the way to the boat (without a steel leader), only to fall victim to the old tail whiparound. Planned to release him anyways, but what a catch... Caught him of a chunk of Jack Crevelle caught earlier...


----------



## R Y A N (Jun 17, 2009)

Cool pic


----------



## mud minnow n switch blade (Mar 17, 2009)

beautiful water and shark!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Fine lookin picture......WHat kind was it ?
Looks like a spinner.


----------



## adamfromtexas (Jun 22, 2009)

cripes thats a huge shark. bout what size was he?


----------



## wadefisher3180 (Mar 14, 2007)

whoa! congrats


----------



## Ron Tedder (Aug 30, 2004)

Dude!! That is an awesome picture. I know that was FUN!!!

Cheers,
Ron


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

nice looking shark, 

looks like a big Blacktip or a good size spinner. You got any more pics?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like a man eater to me! lol Nice Shark!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Big shark calm waters! Looks like a great first one to me! Congrats.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

It may also be a dusky.....6' is a pretty good size blacktip and or spinner.. although they do get bigger..How big did ya eastamate that one to be????That is a great picture and some nice looking h2o.....


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> It may also be a dusky.....6' is a pretty good size blacktip and or spinner.. although they do get bigger..How big did ya eastamate that one to be????That is a great picture and some nice looking h2o.....


Dusky is possible, but the Dorsal looks to large to be a Dusky. Could be the angle of the pic.

Six foot blacktips are common, and six foot spinners are caught all the time. The angle of the pic makes it impossible to ID the shark. More info or better pics are needed.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Jolly Roger said:


> Dusky is possible, but the Dorsal looks to large to be a Dusky. Could be the angle of the pic.
> 
> Six foot blacktips are common, and six foot spinners are caught all the time. The angle of the pic makes it impossible to ID the shark. More info or better pics are needed.


 You are right sir....


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

best friend was on that boat.


----------



## FishHeadAg (Jul 14, 2009)

Tim, you dont have any friend!! J/K We weren't sure what type of shark, Captain thought it was a Bull. It was somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-12 ft.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

FishHeadAg said:


> Tim, you dont have any friend!! J/K We weren't sure what type of shark, Captain thought it was a Bull. It was somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-12 ft.


10-12' wow. my eyeball scale on the pic is way off then. I was thinking 7' at best.

If it was 10' that narrows the choices of speices down to only a few. Bull sharks max lenght is around 10', think the Texas state recoed was around 10'.


----------



## D-fish (May 7, 2009)

Dang that is some good looking water, cant wait til tomorrow...


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

FishHeadAg said:


> Tim, you dont have any friend!! J/K We weren't sure what type of shark, Captain thought it was a Bull. It was somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-12 ft.


LOL oh well. Man my backs hurting from that ride out yesterday I think. Pretty rough on the way. Hows about ALL those fish we caught? :brew:


----------

